# General info



## Jbrad (9 mo ago)

Just picked up this old mower can anyone give me any info on year or somewhere I can find general info on it. Can’t seem to find much on it. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Dandy little tractor / mower. This may give you some ideas. There may be a tag fastened to the back of the tractor that shows the model number as on the attached manual.
Had a 6 HP engine in it.





TractorData.com Craftsman 131.9631 tractor information







www.tractordata.com












Sears Craftsman 26 Riding Lawn Mower Tractor 6 hp Owner & Parts Manual 131.96310 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Sears Craftsman 26 Riding Lawn Mower Tractor 6 hp Owner & Parts Manual 131.96310 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Jbrad (9 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum! Dandy little tractor / mower. This may give you some ideas. There may be a tag fastened to the back of the tractor that shows the model number as on the attached manual.
> Had a 6 HP engine in it.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes was able to locate the plate but was still coming up empty handed. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Well preserved little machine...... It's out of the late 60's/early70's. That was back in the day when Roper was building the craftsman line and they loved to use Tecumseh engines. Says 6HP on the decal.... That looks like a V60 Tecumseh L-head engine. Parts are getting really tough to find for Tecumseh engines. Here's the Tecumseh Service Manual that covers the engine. Hard to tell because the picture is so dark, but that could be a Series 3 Lauson Carb. That takes the readily available Tecumseh Part # 631029 O/H Kit

Tecumseh L-head Service Manual


----------

